# How Can I Stop Cats Eating the Hedgehog Food?



## Nick Bell (8 mo ago)

We are getting nightly visits from a cat that eats the hedgehog food. I recently bought an expensive feeding station that supposedly would keep cats out, due to barriers inside it, but the cat still goes in. Is there a food I could buy that hedgehogs like and cats don't? Alternatively, I know what fussy eaters cats can be, so perhaps I'll try buying a cheap moist cat food that the cat might decide it doesn't like!


----------



## Ragou (Jan 9, 2022)

Lol, now it's a topic I haven't seen around here before.  I am afraid that finding a type of food that only wild hedgehogs like is hard... and I guess you wouldn't wanna feed them a low quality kibble on the long term.

PETA would probably kill me for suggesting such, but I'd try to deter the cats somehow. Sprinkling them with water or something. If you are able to catch them, that is.


----------



## Ragou (Jan 9, 2022)

Umm just when I hit the post button I thought of something. You could put the food in a hideout with a hole that only hedgehogs can pass through, but cats couldn't. That would solve it, or? But true those scoundrels are smart... I am afraid they would get around it somehow, reaching in with their paws. 🤔


----------



## Nick Bell (8 mo ago)

Ragou said:


> Lol, now it's a topic I haven't seen around here before.  I am afraid that finding a type of food that only wild hedgehogs like is hard... and I guess you wouldn't wanna feed them a low quality kibble on the long term.
> 
> PETA would probably kill me for suggesting such, but I'd try to deter the cats somehow. Sprinkling them with water or something. If you are able to catch them, that is.


Thanks for the reply. The cat only comes round when we are in bed. I've moved a big box to within 9 cm of the feeding station, today, which may prevent the cat from gaining access. Two of our three hedgehogs should also be able to squeeze through that gap, but unfortunately, the largest one may struggle.


----------



## Nick Bell (8 mo ago)

Ragou said:


> Umm just when I hit the post button I thought of something. You could put the food in a hideout with a hole that only hedgehogs can pass through, but cats couldn't. That would solve it, or? But true those scoundrels are smart... I am afraid they would get around it somehow, reaching in with their paws. 🤔


Good suggestion. Hoever, unfortunately, the cat seems to have no trouble getting through a 12 cm gap. As per my previous reply, I've reduce it to 9 cm for tonight. We'll see how that works out.


----------

